# Meego für AMD und PC, statt Intel und Netbook?!



## MonK (7. Juli 2011)

*Meego für AMD und PC, statt Intel und Netbook?!*

Habe letztens inner Linux bzw PC Zeitschrift, gelesen das es ne Version von Meego für Rechner gibt und egal welche CPU! Da stand ein Link, wo man das ziehen kann und ich weiß es net mehr... Hab schon kräftig gesucht, bei meego auf der Seite gibts nur Netbook Versionen... Jemand zufällig dasselbe gelesen und könnte mir den Link schicken ? THX


----------



## rabe08 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meego für AMD und PC, statt Intel und Netbook?!*

Ich habe Dein Posting gelesen und kurz nachgedacht. Nach ca. 0,6 s bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal kurz bei Wikipedia nachzuschauen. Dort habe ich den Eintrag überflogen und bin auch folgendes gestoßen:

openSUSE/Smeegol [Bearbeiten]

Es steht bereits eine Version von openSUSE mit der Meego-Oberfläche zur Verfügung, die den Namen Smeegol trägt.[45] OpenSUSEs GoblinTeam realisiert dieses Projekt.

In den Fußnoten findet sich folgender Link openSUSE News . Ich denke, das meinst Du.

Quelle
MeeGo

Ansonsten habe ich kurz mal google angeworfen, "meego x86 download", und bin auf diese vielversprechende Webseite gestoßen: https://meego.com/downloads

Wo hast du gesucht?


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meego für AMD und PC, statt Intel und Netbook?!*

Wahrscheinlich läuft die Netbook-Version (bis auf ggf entfernte  Treiber) auch auf jeder x86-Mühle – ne x86-CPU, die weniger kann als ein Atom, wirst du kaum finden. Allerdings verschenkst du mit der Netbook-Version dann auch viele Möglichkeiten deiner AMD(64)-Plattform.

Die MeeGo-Oberfläche ist neben Suse auch in Fedora enthalten. Die beste Option ist wahrscheinlich, einfach dir je nach Vorliebe Fedora oder Suse zu installieren und dann die MeeGo-Oberfläche nach zu installieren.

PS: Mich würde noch deine Motivation interessieren. Hast du an deinem Desktop ein 10"-Display angeschlossen?


----------



## MonK (7. Juli 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich läuft die Netbook-Version (bis auf ggf entfernte  Treiber) auch auf jeder x86-Mühle – ne x86-CPU, die weniger kann als ein Atom, wirst du kaum finden. Allerdings verschenkst du mit der Netbook-Version dann auch viele Möglichkeiten deiner AMD(64)-Plattform.
> 
> Die MeeGo-Oberfläche ist neben Suse auch in Fedora enthalten. Die beste Option ist wahrscheinlich, einfach dir je nach Vorliebe Fedora oder Suse zu installieren und dann die MeeGo-Oberfläche nach zu installieren.
> 
> PS: Mich würde noch deine Motivation interessieren. Hast du an deinem Desktop ein 10"-Display angeschlossen?



Nein baue momentan nen neuen HTPC und es wäre die perfekte Oberfläche dazu...


----------



## MonK (7. Juli 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Dein Posting gelesen und kurz nachgedacht. Nach ca. 0,6 s bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal kurz bei Wikipedia nachzuschauen. Dort habe ich den Eintrag überflogen und bin auch folgendes gestoßen:
> 
> openSUSE/Smeegol [Bearbeiten]
> 
> ...



Danke... Hmmm, auf der meego Page war ich auch aber überall stand was von intel atom proz... Dewegen war ich ein bisschen verwirrt. Smeegol kenne ich, läuft aber beschissen und der Support seitens Suse wurde glaub ich auch eingestellt...


----------

